# It starts very very young.... LOL



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

My son is here with me at work. He is seven and he just uttered the words....


This is why I didn't want to look at the instructions, I wanted to do it on my own!



LOL!!! That tossing the instructions to the side thing starts EARLY!!!

:rofl:


----------



## header (Nov 14, 2015)

I always read the instructions unless I'm already familiar with whatever the item might be.

Odds are high that whoever made the item knows more about it than I do, having never worked with it before.

Why guess at it? It's just a waste of time and effort and there's a good possibility the item will be damaged in some way.


----------

